# Customer Service Wolf



## Massan Otter (Jan 14, 2018)

Customer Service Wolf
I'm really enjoying this little web comic at the moment.  It maybe only loosely furry since the characters are more feral than anthro, but the illustration style is right up my street and I like that the wolf works in a bookshop but still keeps most of his wolfishness.  The various small animal customers are nicely observed too, even if most of them end up as lunch.  
Any other fans of this strip?  And if I like this, what else might I get into?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 14, 2018)

I follow a lot of cartoonists on my non-furry Twitter account, so that one gets Tweeted at me a lot.

As for recommendations, it’s not furry at all but have you seen Jake Likes Onions?  That one always makes me laugh.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 15, 2018)

Ok, I’m now a fan and have something other than Clerks to explain to people what I do for a living.

www.the-whiteboard.com: The Whiteboard, a somewhat paintball-related webcomic by "Doc" Nickel, I know it’s a different art style, but similar humor.


----------

